# Up a tree, there's a yote



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Was out up a tree waiting on them deer and for a split sec seen a dog coming my way, 25yds. Big bushy tail and the yote was almost completely blonde, real pretty. Dipped behind some weeds and trees, I got ready. It was no dummy, I only seen it for a sec and then disappeared, not back or to the side, gone. Checked the spot this morn and there is no where for it to have hidden. W.B. cartoons were correct when they named him Wyllie coyote, they sure are.


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

had a pair of reds vanish into thin air while I was pulling back on them , your right they dont mess around .


----------

